# PS3 Error 80130182



## yourdad1987 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have not changed any settings on my ps3, or changed anything on my computers that I know of. But all of sudden I have started getting the error message 80130182 and cannot connect to the internet with my ps3 AT ALL. The internet on my computer and laptop work just fine but for some reason onlthe playstation refuses to connect. I have reset the router and even tried reconfiguring the ps3 settings, but that just times out before it has even been able to find an IP address.

Please help, not being able to go on the internet with my playstation is devastating my life!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Try here
http://boardsus.playstation.com/t5/PlayStation-Network/Error-80130182/m-p/41561095

google is wonderful


----------



## yourdad1987 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tried that, I have disconnected everything, reset the router then plugged it all back in.


Nothing works!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That code means it doesn't see the internet connection. Are you connected to the modem / router wirelessly or wired?


----------



## yourdad1987 (Jan 6, 2009)

Wired, i just found out that one of my Powerline Ethernet Adapter has broke so duh, that would be the reason! I'll just go and buy a new pair of 200 Mbps ones, sorry for the slight change of topic, but could you suggest any good reliable ones that don't utterly break the bank?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That would be the reason if the P.E.A is on your PS3 side 

I don't use the P.E.As. However JohnWill and TerryNet (you will find them in the Networking section) may give you a better solution as they deal with those types more than I.

Is there any way you can go wireless?


----------



## L1TTL3DUD3 (Jan 7, 2011)

well the same thing happened to me before so i asked my dad to try and help but he accsadently unplugged the ps3 and the internet and then i plugged it back in and waited and while then i turned it on and it still wouldn't work so i turned the ps3 off then waited 5 minutes hen when i turned it back on it started working so try that P.S i know how u feel x0


----------

